# Dualit 75015 Grinding disappointment - Any advice?



## JSeagull (May 17, 2015)

As a long-standing, highly satisfied customer of the Algerian Coffee Store in Old Compton Street (their Velluto Nero is consistently wonderful) I was somewhat surprised to see their website listing only one electric grinder, the Dualit 75015.

Although this machine comes out very highly rated on the Amazon website, one or two purchasers had discovered the finest grind setting was still too coarse for their machine. However, given highly positive ratings overall, I decided to at least give it a try beside my trusty Gaggia Classic. Surprise, surprise: however hard I tamp, it's impossible to pull a shot that takes longer than 12 seconds: a pallid jet of undernourished and undrinkable coffee simply pours out.

I plan to be sending it back for a refund this week. My disappointment with the machine, and the ACS's implicit recommendation, is compounded by astonishment at how Dualit can claim with any credibility that their machine is capable of producing an espresso grind. How can they get away with that?

I'd be interested to know of any other members' experiences with this particular machine. My old Krups burr grinder, though certainly capable of producing far finer, even flow-blocking grinds, became infuriatingly inconsistent from session to session after only 18 months.

Before I send it back, I'm sure I read somewhere that it's possible to modify the Dualit's mechanism with shims in order to produce a finer grind. I'm curious to know more.

Failing that, I'd be interested in recommendations for upgrading to a better machine, without going too far north of a hundred quid.

Your advice would be very welcome indeed.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm sure some people will come in to help you out soon. I don't know anything about that grinder, I'm afraid.

For that sort of money you can get a good hand grinder (if you don't mind the manual effort) or for an electric grinder a new Iberital MC2 (I think they're about £130). If you don't mind buying used then it can open up more options?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont get hung up on the claims of Dualit, get your money back and move on, with the money your going to struggle, but as mentioned above you could pick up an MC2 for a little bit more (pre owned off here), this will get fine enough for espresso and will suit the classic just fine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want to enjoy decent espresso from your Classic, you will need to get a decent grinder. The Dualit isn't one of them.


----------

